# Gopher trappers!!!!!!!



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone that had any luck trapping them this year????? I'm just curious


----------



## trapperroscoe (Oct 16, 2013)

I averaged about 8 a day had about 11 sets out


----------

